# Model 3 Die Cast



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks like Minichamps is coming out with a 1:87 scale Model 3 in a few colors. Here's the white one: 
https://www.minichamps.de/artikel_neu/tesla-model-3-2018-white/#.W607GBNKhoM

They should be shipped in December!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I would love a Midnight Silver model


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

FWIW: someone on the Tesla Owners New England Facebook group mentioned that the Dedham, MA delivery center -- which had been out of diecast Model 3s since June -- is now once again giving them out to new Model 3 owners. Maybe Tesla ordered another batch of them?


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

I bought two off Ebay alreay...lol 

Now I just need a real one!


----------



## CaribbeanKing (Aug 13, 2018)

Jay79 said:


> I bought two off Ebay alreay...lol
> 
> Now I just need a real one!


I sold mine on ebay already! Fun little collectors item, but I'll take the $75 instead and enjoy my full size version. It's well worth the wait!


----------



## Toni (Sep 22, 2018)

Looks like there will be three colors available 1:87 and with reasonable price tag 19,94€.


----------



## Toni (Sep 22, 2018)

Finally got this Model 3 diecast 1/43, so made a short unboxing video of it:


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

I picked up my car in early November when the Dedham SC had piles of them. (Everyone buying a Model 3 got one at some point. Probably. There was a lot of confusion that day.) 

There's a number embossed on the bottom of the cardboard sleeve which didn't show up in your unboxing video. No idea whether or not it means anything, though.


----------



## Toni (Sep 22, 2018)

AutopilotFan said:


> There's a number embossed on the bottom of the cardboard sleeve which didn't show up in your unboxing video. No idea whether or not it means anything, though.


Thx for the nice piece of information, did not even notice that there is indeed a number on the cardboard, very very light embossed 11801.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Toni said:


> Finally got this Model 3 diecast 1/43, so made a short unboxing video of it:


I am still waiting for mine.


----------

